# Update On My O&w Watches



## Tim B (Feb 21, 2004)

Hello again everyone,

I just wanted to post a note here to share my experiences with my two O&W watches.

I've had my MP2824 for about 6 weeks and my WCT M4 for about 4 weeks.

I decided to have a go at regulating them myself, studied up on the subject and purchased the required tools.

I made adjustments, checked timing, and readjusted each watch twice for a total of 3 adjustments to each watch before I got it right.

The results have been amazing (to me anyway.)

I set both watches on 5/21 and wore them both off and on for the last few days, with the remaining time spent dial-up on my dresser.

*After 3 days my MP2824 is 3.5 seconds fast and my M4 is 2.5 seconds fast.*

I'm astonished at how wondefully it has worked out!

I've definately been bitten by the bug and still find myself eyeing other watches (PRS-11, Glycine Combat, Orfina Military MK II and Beobachtungsuhren, IWC MKXV.) I'm desperately trying to hold myself back to stay out of the poorhouse 

Thanks again to everyone here for the very warm welcome I received when I joined this forum.

Regards,

Tim


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well done Tim! I killed the last watch I tried to regulate.

Agree re the IWC Mk XV - esp on a bracelet.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Good results T and that is what it is all about. And in the name of progress we moved away from mechanical watches

Now try it with a watch without the adjusting screw. That will sort the men from the boys!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Tim ....









With your taste in watches you should think about taking an option on Roy's latest limited edition .... there is a thread in the General Forum


----------



## Tim B (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, I'm actually quite proud to have done so well.

JoT, I've been reading the thread about Roy's next limited edition watch, but am waiting for all the details and a picture before I decide if I'm interested


----------

